# Espanya y Cataluña



## Víctor Pérez

Lancé esta consulta en el recién estrenado foro de catalán pero su moderador me ha recomendado de hacerlo en el de español.

Para los que no viven en Cataluña, he de informar que, en catalán, Cataluña se escribe *Catalunya* ya que no existe la letra *ñ *en la lengua catalana. Lógicamente, España se escribe *Espanya* en catalán. 
Hasta aquí se entiende perfectamente. 

Lo que ya me causa cierta confusión es que, en general, en los textos publicados en lengua española en Cataluña, prensa o lo que sea, la palabra Cataluña se escriba Catalunya. 
Recapitulemos:
texto en catalán: Catalunya, Espanya
texto en español: Catalunya, España

Una de las preguntas que hago es: si en español, en Cataluña, se escribe Catalunya, ¿por qué en catalán no se escribe España?
Dicho de otra manera: si en español se escribe España, ¿por qué en español no se escribe Cataluña ? 

saludos


----------



## jazyk

Habrá algún motivo político detrás de eso, de autoafirmación o qué sé yo.


----------



## belemin

Hola, Víctor:
Lo que dices es fruto de la "normalización lingüística"  por la que hay una discriminación positiva a favor de la lengua minoritaria en ciertas comunidades autónomas -en este caso del catalán- a costa de las formas del castellano.
No voy a entrar en las consideraciones políticas que esto me merece, pero es evidente que la prensa más "españolista" (_ABC, La Razón) _ha reflejado la grafía castellana, frente a otros periódicos como _El País, _que creo que tienen recogido en su _Libro de estilo_ registrar los nombres propios no castellanos con la grafía de esa comunidad (no solo _Catalunya, _sino, ya en el ámbito del euskera _Agirre _por_ Aguirre; Txiki _por _Chiqui, etc_).

Yo, personalmente, los escribo como siempre los he escrito, con la grafía castellana. Supongo que las personas de esas comunidades pensarán otra cosa. Saludos.


----------



## cochagua

De acuerdo con *jazyk*. Creo que se debe sobre todo a motivos políticos. Es lo mismo que pasó con "La Coruña", ahora en todas partes aparece "A Coruña", aunque el texto se escriba en español.
Saludos


----------



## Ube

Hola Victor.
La respuesta es clara, en español se escribe España y Cataluña y de paso Gerona y Lérida; lo demás es política en el peor sentido del término.


----------



## ena 63

Hola;
yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, 
lógicamente,
texto en catalán: Catalunya, Espanya
texto en español: Cataluña, España

Habría que mirar si los textos a los que te refieres están escritos por catalanes o por no catalanes.
Si están escritos por catalanes, saber si cuando escriben en otro idioma traducen o no la palabra, si sí, yo creo que es un acto político con respecto al español, si no, es una exagerada afirmación de su patriotismo.
Y si no son catalanes, es una manera de no enfadar, "politica correcta".

Vamos, buena manera de complicarse-nos la vida.
Y no quiero herir susceptibilidades.

saludos


----------



## Summer_rose

Sin saber exactamente que es lo que dictan las respectivas normas de catalán y castellano, yo creo que siempre que una palabra (aunque sea un nombre propio) posea traducción, debe emplearse esta. Más aún si la versión "no traducida" implica la utilización de grafías que no pertenecen al idioma en que se está escribiendo, como "ny" en castellano o "ñ" en catalán. Por lo tanto, tanto "Catalunya" en castellano como "España" en catalán son, a mi modo de ver, incorrectas. Si escribirlo así tiene connotaciones políticas, se trata simplemente de un error o de un intento de conservar la grafía del idioma original (como si escribiésemos London, ya sea en castellano o catalán)  dependerá del caso, no creo que se pueda generalizar. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Eroldan

La cosa, si no voy equivocado, creo que es mas simple, en idioma Castellano "legalmente" no existen Cataluña ni Lérida ni Gerona sino Catalunya, LLeida y Girona.


----------



## cochagua

¿Cómo que en idioma castellano no existe "legalmente Cataluña, Lérida y Gerona?


----------



## claudine2006

Eroldan said:


> La cosa, si no voy equivocado, creo que es más simple, en español "legalmente" no existen Cataluña ni Lérida ni Gerona sino Catalunya, LLeida y Girona.


No lo entiendo. Estaba convencida de que en español sí existía la palabra Cataluña.


----------



## cochagua

Es que existen. Por eso mi pregunta a *Eroldan.* ¿Dónde has visto que la palabra "Cataluña" (y demás) en castellano no existe?
Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

cochagua said:


> Es que existen. Por eso mi pregunta a *Eroldan.* ¿Dónde has visto que la palabra "Cataluña" (y demás) en castellano no existe?
> Saludos


Lo sé, es que quería ser irónica, ya que me parece que Eroldan busca polémica.


----------



## Eroldan

Perdón, he utilizado una palabra mal, "legalmente" quería decir "politicamente correcta".
Disculpad.


----------



## claudine2006

Eroldan said:


> Perdón, he utilizado una palabra mal, "legalmente" quería decir "politicamente correcta".
> Disculpad.


¿Podrías volver a escribir la frase, por favor? Es que, y ahora de veras, no la entiendo.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo tampoco


----------



## Ube

Hola a todos.(todos es plural sin marca de genero así que no es necesario añadir ...y todas)
En español se escribe Cataluña, Lérida, Gerona, Islas Baleares, Orense, La Coruña y País Vasco. Como explica Alex Grigelmo en varios artículos los nombres en gallego: A Coruña y Ourense y en catalán:Lleida y Girona solo se utilizan sin traducir en los documentos del estado, entre esos documentos se encuentran las señales de tráfico.Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Yo me pregunto si los británicos sienten que es "políticamente incorrecto" cuando escribimos "Londres" o si algún español se siente ofendido cuando ellos escriben "Spain".

Esto no son más que problemas políticos mal entendidos muy propios de España y que no entenderé nunca. A mí me parece "políticamente incorrecto" (¡qué estupidez de expresión!) que alguien que esté escribiendo un texto en español ponga "Lleida" o "London".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Gerona y Lérida suenan fatal y muchos se lo tomarían como una falta de respeto.


----------



## Mckay

Bueno, eso es relativo, suele sonarnos fatal lo que menos hemos oido, por ejemplo a mi m suena fatal Alacant en vez de Alicante, y se supone que es el nombre original (supongo), pero cuando lo dicen en la tele tampoco me ofendo (no hay que ser tan sensible, al fin y al cabo es otro idioma, no el tuyo mal hablado). La verdad es que jamás he entendido porque se traducen los nombres de lugares, para mi lo lógico sería adaptar la escritura de estos a nuestro idioma; menos en excepciones como Estados Unidos, que tiene un significado real y traducible. Lo que nunca debería hacerse es usando la escritura original de ese lugar, nombrar al país cn tu fonética, como México que en inglés dicen Mecsico en vez de Méjico (aunque lo que tiene el inglés y no lo llamaria fonética).
En mi lista de lo que debe hacerse estaría:
1 (lo mejor) ------------------ Adaptar el nombre a la fonética del idioma.
2 (término medio) ------------- Traducir el nombre.
3 (lo que nunca debería hacerse) - Conservar la escritura del nombre, pero usar la fonética de tu idioma.

En resumen, que me parece bien que en español se escriba España y Cataluña y en catalán se escriba Espanya y Catalunya, para mi es lo perfecto. En los ejemplos que tu dices yo simplemente hubiera hecho que en español se escribiera Yirona y Lléida (esta suena igual así que no necesita transformación) y aquién no le guste que se invete algo mejor xD


----------



## heidita

Perdonen el inciso, en Madrid se debe de hablar gallego, ya que en la misma M30 (autopista de circunvalación de Madrid, para los hispanos ) pone 

A Coruña, en vez de La Coruña

Y también catalán, ya que en Guadalajara ya empieza la señal "Lleida".


----------



## heidita

Henrik Larsson said:


> Gerona y Lérida suenan fatal y muchos se lo tomarían como una falta de respeto.


 
¿Y por qué encuentras una falta de respeto que la gente hable en su idioma, que en este caso es también el tuyo (español)?

¿Es también una falta de respeto decir: Seville (en inglés) o Teneriffa (en alemán)?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

En mi opinión, un texto en castellano dirigido a castellanoparlantes debería utilizar las formas tradicionales castellanizadas: "Alicante, Gerona, Lérida, Cataluña o Islas Baleares" y no "Alacant, Girona, Lleida, Catalunya o Illes Balears". Lo contrario lo encuentro tan ridículo como que un texto en catalán utilice "Zaragoza, España, Huesca, Córdoba, Ecuador o Estados Unidos Mexicanos" en lugar de "Saragossa, Espanya, Osca, Còrdova, Equador o Estats Units Mexicans".

Otra cosa son los nombres oficiales que, de nuevo según mi opinión, deben ser, en las zonas catalanoparlantes, las formas en catalán y no las castellanizadas.

Y otra cosa son las indicaciones o textos dirigidos al conjunto de los ciudadanos de España. Aquí, sinceramente, no lo tengo claro y, en cualquier caso, ninguna opción de las posibles me parece ofensiva. No tengo claro si deben prevalecer las formas originales y oficiales (Gipuzkoa, València, Ciudad Real, Ourense) o aquellas que correspondan o bien al idioma propio del lugar en que se encuentre la indicación (en caso, por ejemplo, de señales de tráfico) o bien al idioma que se esté utilizando en ese momento si se trata de un texto o una noticia (en este último caso, creo que hay que tener en cuenta que un texto en castellano dirigido al conjunto de los territorios del Estado Español no va dirigido sólo a castellanoparlantes sino también a hablantes de vasco, gallego y catalán/valenciano, por citar sólo las lenguas que tienen carácter oficial en determinados territorios).

En cualquier caso, más que como tema de polémica, creo que deberíamos verlo como riqueza cultural. No entiendo que un madrileño se sienta ofendido porque en la salida hacia "A Coruña" ponga "A Coruña" (que es el nombre oficial de la ciudad) y no "La Coruña" (que es el nombre en castellano) ni tampoco entiendo que, por ejemplo, un valenciano se tenga que sentir ofendido porque en una autopista castellano-manchega ponga "Valencia" (nombre castellano) y no "València" (nombre en catalán).

Al final creo que las cosas son más sencillas y naturales de lo que nos empeñamos en creer.


----------



## cirrus

Acaso la experiencia de Gales frente a Inglaterra sirve.  Aunque muchos sitios tienen nombres anglizados por ejemplo Swansea y Cardiff, es normal poner los nombres autóctonos cuando se habla de sitios donde la mayoría habla cymraeg  (el idioma de Gales) por ejemplo se habla del miembro de Parlamento para Ynys Mon en vez de Anglesey; Pwhelli, Dolgellau, Caernarfon, Porthmadog en vez de los nombres antiguos y mal deletreados que le pusieron los ingleses.


----------



## heidita

cirrus said:


> es normal poner los nombres autóctonos cuando se habla de sitios donde la mayoría habla cymraeg (el idioma de Gales).


 
No ha entendido muy bien, ¿se pone los nombres antiguos en el idioma galés en general, también en el mismo parlamento? 

Si es así me asombra si no, es lo que ocurre en España, en mi opinión. El _idioma local_ se usa en todo el territorio cuando se trata de poner p.ej. carteles de indicación de ciudades en las carreteras.

No es que no se entienda "A Coruña" por ejemplo, pero no me parece lo más adecuado utilizar el idioma local en un cartel por todo el territorio nacional en el que el idioma nacional es el español.

Es sólo una opinión.


----------



## Flérida

Por lo que yo sé, aquí se da una serie de carambolas que hacen posible la aparente contradicción que se comenta. Por un lado la legislación catalana dice que la toponímia en catalán es la oficial y recomendada siempre, incluso en los textos en castellano (eso es algo que aprendí estudiando para sacar el nivel C de catalán). 

Por otra parte la RAE dice que "La fijación de la toponimia oficial en las comunidades autónomas con lengua propia, cooficial con la oficial del Estado, corresponde a cada una de esas comunidades y rige en su propio ámbito". Es decir, usar la toponímia catalana escribiendo en castellano es posible, y a la vista del sistema legal catalán, la única opción posible.

Que nos guste, que nos parezca correcto, lógico, contradictorio o no, es otra historia


----------



## Eroldan

En ningun momento he buscado polémica, lo que si he hecho es escribir mal y explicar peor. Mi punto de vista es que al utilizar los nombres de las ciudades en el idioma Catalán fuera de la Comunidad Autonoma ha sido una maniobra política para hacer como propios esos nombres al conjunto del resto de España, no así al idioma Castellano, y eso es una forma de acercar y no separar las culturas de los diferentes paises que la forman.
Como me parecería perfecto que se estudiaran en todas las Comunidades Autónomas, en una sola asignatura, nociones de Gallego, Vascuence y Catalán, seguro que ayudaría, por lo menos, a evitar estas polémicas, que probablemente, no llevan a ninguna parte.
Un saludo


----------



## Mckay

Siempre se pueden poner los dos, yo viniendo de Murcia a Alicante me encuentro con carteles que ponen Alacant/Alicante X Km (no se cual va antes sinceramente) al igual que las pantallas de aviso de la carretera (esas que te informan de cualquier cosa) las ponen primero en un idioma y luego en el otro.


----------



## Flérida

Yo personalmente creo que esto de la toponímia en catalán o en castellano (o en euskera o en gallego o en inglés o en chino) es hacer una montaña de un grano de arena, hay temas mucho más importantes en este paisito a los que conceder algo de tiempo y esfuerzo.


----------



## Jellby

Eroldan said:


> La cosa, si no voy equivocado, creo que es mas simple, en idioma Castellano "legalmente" no existen Cataluña ni Lérida ni Gerona sino Catalunya, LLeida y Girona.



Según el DPD:
*Lérida*.
Nombre tradicional en lengua castellana de la provincia y ciudad de Cataluña cuyo nombre en catalán es _Lleida_. *Salvo en textos oficiales*, donde es preceptivo usar el topónimo catalán como único nombre oficial aprobado por las Cortes españolas, *en textos escritos en castellano debe emplearse el topónimo castellano*. El gentilicio, para todo tipo de textos, incluidos los oficiales, es _leridano_. También existe el gentilicio culto _ilerdense_, basado en el nombre latino de esta ciudad.

...y supongo que para los demás lo mismo. De todas formas, eso del reconocimiento por las Cortes sigue siendo política. Volvemos a lo mismo de "London", "Bundesrepublik Deutschland", "København"... son los nombres oficiales (más o menos), no creo que las Cortes se hayan molestado en establecer "nombres oficiales para dichos topónimos.

Cualquier día nos encontramos con los nombres "oficiales" de Zeviya, Graná, Cai...


----------



## saemon

A mí lo que más me molesta es que en Cataluña se exija al resto de España usar los nombres de sus ciudades en catalán, lo cual me parecería bien de no ser porque en Cataluña *no* se usan los nombres de las ciudades de España en castellano, sino en catalán. Seamos consecuentes, por favor.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Flérida dice: Yo personalmente creo que esto de la toponímia en catalán o en castellano (o en euskera o en gallego o en inglés o en chino) es hacer una montaña de un grano de arena, hay temas mucho más importantes en este paisito a los que conceder algo de tiempo y esfuerzo.


Flérida, estoy de acuerdo contigo de que hay temas mucho más importantes que éste y que la consulta que lancé en esta tertulia probablemente no merezca que le dediquemos mucho de nuestro tiempo. Depende de cada cual. Como tampoco quizá lo mereció aquella sobre Cataluña también, interminable, y que, por descalificaciones reiteradas, los moderadores decidieron cerrar. O como tampoco quizá lo mereció la desconcertante tertulia que organizó una no menos desconcertante religiosa sobre el destino del alma de los animales...
Si no he entendido mal, los foros de WR, además de libres, son de participación *voluntaria*.

En el contexto del tema que nos ocupa, creo que cuando las altas instancias toman decisiones que afectan a la ciudadanía, ésta no solo puede opinar, sino que debe hacerlo. Todo no es aceptar y acatar. 
Por otro lado, quiero decir que cuando lancé mi consulta, no esperaba ni mucho menos tanta participación. Ello me alegra y, además, animo a que se siga opinando.
Pero, sobre todo, quiero manifestar mi gran satisfacción por ver el tono sereno que hasta ahora se está empleando. ¡Como, por otro lado, no esperaba menos! 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Puro cinismo y doble rasero, como todo en lo que se mete el nacionalismo (qué bien me cae). Sí, es algo puramente político y, como suelo decir, usaré "Lleida" en vez de "Lérida" el día que en Cataluña usen "Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosindra Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit" en vez de "Bangkok".


----------



## Javeke

Existe por ahí una norma legal -creo que un poco de paciencia se podría encontrar en el BOE online- por la cual las provincias catalanas pasan a denominarse, incluso en un contexto en castellano, por sus nombres en catalán. No es más que eso. Y a mí personalmente, andaluz y español, no me molesta en absoluto.
Saludos.

P.D. Me siento orgulloso de la diversidad lingüistica y cultural del Estado español.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Javeke said:


> Me siento orgulloso de la diversidad lingüistica y cultural del Estado español.



Pues entonces no sé cómo te puede dar igual la censura oficial que es este caso.


----------



## Javeke

¿Censura? Me parece una manera muy retorcida de verlo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Javeke said:


> ¿Censura? Me parece una manera muy retorcida de verlo.



¿Retorcida? Te voy a decir qué es lo retorcido:



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> Lérida.
> Nombre tradicional en lengua castellana de la provincia y ciudad de Cataluña cuyo nombre en catalán es Lleida. Salvo en textos oficiales, donde es *preceptivo* usar el topónimo catalán como *único nombre oficial* aprobado por las Cortes españolas, en textos escritos en castellano debe emplearse el topónimo castellano.


----------



## Javeke

¿Qué es exactamente lo que no compartes o no te parece bien de lo que en la cita de DPD pone?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

- Que yo no tengo por qué saber un idioma que me es ajeno.
- Que NO aporta nada porque YA TENGO palabras para expresar eso.
- Que NO hay viceversa que valga (en catalán no se escriben los topónimos españoles en español) y sí mucho doble rasero.
- Que un INVENTO POLÍTICO IMPUESTO que no refleja el uso popular ni racional del idioma.
- Que está promocionado por gente que en gran medida NO QUIERE TENER NADA QUE VER con el idioma donde han puesto sus zarpas.

¿Sigo?


----------



## Javeke

No, déjalo, no sigas...
En fin... no tengo nada más que decir...


----------



## Jellby

Javeke said:


> Existe por ahí una norma legal -creo que un poco de paciencia se podría encontrar en el BOE online- por la cual las provincias catalanas pasan a denominarse, incluso en un contexto en castellano, por sus nombres en catalán. No es más que eso. Y a mí personalmente, andaluz y español, no me molesta en absoluto.
> Saludos.
> 
> P.D. Me siento orgulloso de la diversidad lingüistica y cultural del Estado español.



Como dice el DRAE: en documentos oficiales, porque los documentos oficiales tienen que ajustarse a leyes específicas. Pero una cosa es aceptar el "prescriptivismo" de la RAE y otras academias, y otra muy distinta es que las Cortes nos digan qué palabras tenemos que usar en la vida diara, ¡como si "sus señorías" hablaran bien! 

Yo también estoy orgulloso de la diversidad de España, por eso cuando hablo en catalán digo Lleida y ¿Badayós?, cuando hablo en castellano digo Lérida y Badaó, y cuando hablo en inglés digo Spain, por mucho que el nombre oficial en ocho mil boes sea "Reino de España".


----------



## lazarus1907

Es muy sencillo:

Voy de vacaciones a Cataluña, Londres y Alemania.

Y no:

Voy de vacaciones a Catalunya, London y Deutschland.

La primera versión es español; la segunda tiene tres faltas. Así de sencillo. Si no, vamos a terminar teniendo que escribir China usando sus caracteres para no ofenderles. ¡Por favor!


Henrik Larsson said:


> Gerona y Lérida suenan fatal y muchos se lo tomarían como una falta de respeto.


A los londinenses también les suena fatal Londres. ¿Por qué no decís "London" con acento inglés al hablar catalán?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lazarus, gracias por tu corrección sintáctica.


----------



## Morgancin

Hola a todos:

De acuerdo totalmente con Lazarus, el español es el español, y el catalán es el catalán. Si en español tuviéramos que escribir Catalunya y England, entonces en catalán e inglés deberían escribir España, en vez de Espanya y Spain respectivamente.

Saludos


----------



## cirrus

heidita said:


> No ha entendido muy bien, ¿se pone los nombres antiguos en el idioma galés en general, también en el mismo parlamento?
> 
> Si es así me asombra si no, es lo que ocurre en España, en mi opinión. El _idioma local_ se usa en todo el territorio cuando se trata de poner p.ej. carteles de indicación de ciudades en las carreteras.
> 
> No es que no se entienda "A Coruña" por ejemplo, pero no me parece lo más adecuado utilizar el idioma local en un cartel por todo el territorio nacional en el que el idioma nacional es el español.


Cuando anuncian los resultados para los diputados, se trasmite en directo desde el ayuntamiento de cada MP.  En este caso seria para el MP de Ynys Mon.  

En cuanto a carteles para sitios en Gales por ejemplo en la autopista en Inglaterra se pone el nombre en galés cuando se trata un sitio con mayoría de habitantes que hablan galés.  Algunas ciudades tienen dos nombres, el problema es que muchas veces para las personas que nunca han estado  en Gales no les resulta muy evidente de que se trata por ejemplo Swansea se llama Abertawe, Cardiff: Caerdydd, Tenby: Dinbych y Pisgod. En estos casos cuando se está en Gales se ponen tanto el nombre inglés como la versión original.  

Lo que no entiendo es por qué hay tanto teatro si se atreve a poner los nombres originales y autóctonos de lo que son - a fin de cuentas - ciudades españolas.  Es que hay semejante confusión con los topónimos catalanes y gallegos?  Si una persona vea señales para Lleida o A Coruña  en la M40 dudo mucho que no sea capaz de  descifrar que son referencias  a estas ciudades.  Estos nombres no son ningún misterio. Se repiten a diario por ejemplo cuando ponen la previsión del tiempo en cadenas nacionles de la radio o la tele.  

Desde mi perspectiva, lo de un solo idioma para toda España a mi me huele a una España más rígida, y del pasado.  No corresponde o por lo menos no debería de corresponder a la realidad contemporánea de una España contemporánea con pluralidad idiomática y además con carácter federal.


----------



## psicutrinius

Se puede llegar a caer en absurdos de mucho cuidado (en absurdos y además, absurdos "liantes". En Bélgica, de norte a sur, te llegan a informar (en la zona flamenca) de "Bergen 60" y claro, si estas en Bélgica, vas de norte a sur lo primero que se te ocurre es que ¿como diablos vas a encontrar "Bergen" en Bélgica y al sur de Antwerp?. Pero a la que pasas la "frontera" con Valonia queda claro: Se trata de Mons (que es una ciudad valona -y donde está el cuartel general de la OTAN, por cierto- que dice siempre y en todas partes estar en Mons; en inglés también)..

La capital de Carlomagno era Aix-la-Chapelle. En alemán, Aachen. En español, Aquisgrán. ¿Y en nombre de qué hay que obstinarse en que sea una, o la otra, o las tres?. Está en Alemania, se llama Aachen y punto (en el habla digamos "no erudita"). 

Se conozca más o menos o no, lo cierto es que en los indicadores de carreteras (en donde se lo que se trata es de informar a quien transite de los nombres), por lo menos hay que ponerlos en los de los que vivan allí (en el lugar) y en el de los demás ciudadanos del estado (Lleida / Lérida, o Bergen / Mons) ¿o es que, por ejemplo, a Granada habría que llamarla "Magrana" en catalán?. No seamos absurdos...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hola!
Mi opinión refleja la de otros participantes de esta discusión: si se escribe en castellano, debería de escribirse como siempre se lo hizo, entonces: España, Zaragoza, La Coruña, Guipúzcoa.
Escribiendo en otro idioma, evidente y consecuencialmente, habría que utilizar la ortografía tradicional de ese idioma.
 
Cuanto a los documentos oficiales, ahora he aprendido de este foro la reglas que prescriben de utilizar el nombre el idioma local  .
A pesar de este, yo creo que si el documento está escrito en castellano, los nombres habría que estar en castellano. Pues, si la ciudad o el pueblo está en una zona donde se habla otro idioma, podrían escribirse los dos nombres, por ejemplo: Valencia / València (antes el nombre en castellano, luego lo en otro idioma). Analogamente, en un texto en catalán habría que hacer lo contrario (València / Valencia) y lo mismo por el gallego y el vasco.
 
Cuanto a las señales en las carreteras, yo creo que en las autopistas (es decir, carreteras que cubren todo el país) habría que hacer lo que he dicho para los documentos oficiales. 
Si por ejemplo se va de Granada a Valencia, los carteles que indican Alicante debrían de ser Alicante / Alacant en Andalucía y luego Alacant / Alicante en la Comunidad Valenciana.
Luego, si en Valencia hubiera controversia sobre cuál idioma privilegiar, esta sí sería un decisión política....la alternancia de idioma podría ser la solución, como ya fue dicho en este foro.
 
Hasta la próxima


----------



## castellano

La lógica me dice que al hablar castellano hemos de usar los términos en castellano (Orense, La Coruña, Lérida, Vizcaya, Londres, Milán o Pekín). Y no hay más que hablar.

Otra cosa es que, por ejemplo, en Madrid (que es una ciudad castellana), _algunos _se empeñen en usar grafías no castellanas al escribir ciertos nombres de ciudades o regiones (como pasa en los rótulos de las carreteras o en algunos periódicos o canales de TV). 
El desconocimiento (o querer ser un pardillo políticamente correcto con algunos) tiene esas cosas.

A ver si nos queda claro: En castellano decimos LA Coruña, Lérida, Orense, Gerona, Alicante, Londres, Nueva York, etc......¡no es tan difícil!

Salud (de la buena) para todos (y todas)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Sin lugar a dudas, el problema de los topónimos encubre otro de identidad. 

Yo, por ejemplo, me llamo Pedro 
y en lo más íntimo cambiarlo no puedo. 
"Pedro" es recordar mi infancia, mis pasos primeros. 
Alguien dice "Pedro", y al instante me vuelvo. 
Tantas voces de ¡Pedro! se agolpan en mis recuerdos 
que borrarlas sería como nacer de nuevo... 

Hay quien siente su tierra tan adentro que la ha hecho parte de sí mismo. Supongo que por eso cuando le insisten ¡Lérida¡ se vuelve tan extrañado como yo observaría un carné donde pusiera _Peter _en vez de Pedro.

[Por darle un nuevo enfoque...]


----------



## Eroldan

Me parece que el DrLindenbrock ha propuesto un forma practica de utilizar en los carteles indicadores de carretera.
Tomemos como ejemplo Suiza que tiene un nivel de vida extraordinario y que está mas unido como pais (siendo este una Confederación) que lo está España, que no tiene materia primas que le hagan rico per se, sino que es a través del trabajo y la union entre los Cantones,  un pais en el que se hablan cuatro idiomas, que no hay problemas (alguno folcklorico con su uso) y que esta polémica no existiría si no fuera en un contexto humoristico y sobre todo hemos de entender que España es el todo y Castilla solo una parte de él.
Un saludo


----------



## Flérida

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si no he entendido mal, los foros de WR, además de libres, son de participación *voluntaria*.


 
Perdón, pero yo no he dicho que no se deba participar en este tema ni que esté mal ni nada similar. Sólo he dicho que me parece un tema nimio frente a otros mucho más importantes, también sí, para la política lingüística del castellano y para su futuro. Creo que eso era evidente en mi mensaje, pero si no lo era, lo siento.


----------



## Maruja14

Este tema siempre me ha parecido un poco absurdo porque en español se dice como se dice y ya está, no tiene vuelta de hoja, lo demás son consideraciones políticas.

Esto me recuerda otra polémica que los nacionalismos han conseguido imponer con el tema de los nombres de los equipos de fútbol. Se dice que los nombres oficiales de los equipos de fútbol son, por ejemplo, "Espanyol" y "Lleida" y no se admite que nadie en ningún medio de comunicación en castellano los escriba de otra manera (es decir, en castellano). Muchos de estos medios de comunicación en español, por no molestar a personas tan sensibles como Henrik Larsson, han acabado adaptándose a lo "políticamente correcto".

Lástima que los medios catalanes no sean igual de sensibles con el resto de los ciudadanos. Aquí el panel de resultados que aparece en la web de la televisión catalana. ¿Qué ocurre con los "nombres oficiales dignos de consideración" que tienen los equipos de fútbol no catalanes?  


1a divisió 
València-Betis 2-1
Deportivo-Saragossa 3-2
Recreativo-Mallorca 1-1
Racing-At.Madrid 0-1
Osasuna-Getafe 0-2
Espanyol-Gimnàstic 0-1
Reial Madrid-Vila-real 0-0
Athletic-Reial Societat 1-1
Celta-Barcelona 2-3
Sevilla-Llevant 4-0


----------



## Jellby

Está claro: "lo mío es mío, lo tuyo es nuestro"


----------



## cochagua

A ver, creo que estamos mezclando un poco los conceptos.
A mí me parece estupendo que en las señalizaciones de las carreteras aparezcan los nombres de las ciudades en dos, tres o cuatro idiomas.
Los clubes de fútbol son también otra cosa. "Manchester United" tampoco se traduce.
Ahora, si yo escribo un texto en castellano/español, nunca voy a escribir "Catalunya", y sí "Cataluña". Como tampoco escribiría "Donosti" para "San Sebastián". 
Esto de lo políticamente correcto...
Al pan pan, y al vino vino.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Está claro: "lo mío es mío, lo tuyo es nuestro"


 
Más bien:

Lo mío es mío y ¡lo tuyo también es mío!


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:


> ¿Qué ocurre con los "nombres oficiales dignos de consideración" que tienen los equipos de fútbol no catalanes?
> 
> 
> *Reial Madrid-Vila-real 0-0*


 
Como siempre nuestra amiga Maruja ha dado una visión muy clara y en mi opinión muy acertada. ¿Eso de las consideraciones políticas se llevan tal lejos que no se respetan ni los nombres oficiales de los equipos de fútbol? 

¿Es en serio que se escribe " Reial Madrid"? ¿Y Vila real? Lo puede confirmar algún catalán y dar su opinión?


----------



## Jellby

Tampoco hay que caer en generalizaciones. Es posible que los que hayan escrito todos esos nombres en catalán, escriban "Lérida" cuando lo hacen en castellano, o que no les parezca mal que otros lo hagan. Es posible que los que ven "Lérida" como un atentado y una falta de respeto piensen lo mismo de "Reial Madrid". Es posible, no sé cuán probable, pero posible


----------



## natasha2000

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> En mi opinión, un texto en castellano dirigido a castellanoparlantes debería utilizar las formas tradicionales castellanizadas: "Alicante, Gerona, Lérida, Cataluña o Islas Baleares" y no "Alacant, Girona, Lleida, Catalunya o Illes Balears". Lo contrario lo encuentro tan ridículo como que un texto en catalán utilice "Zaragoza, España, Huesca, Córdoba, Ecuador o Estados Unidos Mexicanos" en lugar de "Saragossa, Espanya, Osca, Còrdova, Equador o Estats Units Mexicans".
> 
> Otra cosa son los nombres oficiales que, de nuevo según mi opinión, deben ser, en las zonas catalanoparlantes, las formas en catalán y no las castellanizadas.
> 
> Y otra cosa son las indicaciones o textos dirigidos al conjunto de los ciudadanos de España. Aquí, sinceramente, no lo tengo claro y, en cualquier caso, ninguna opción de las posibles me parece ofensiva. No tengo claro si deben prevalecer las formas originales y oficiales (Gipuzkoa, València, Ciudad Real, Ourense) o aquellas que correspondan o bien al idioma propio del lugar en que se encuentre la indicación (en caso, por ejemplo, de señales de tráfico) o bien al idioma que se esté utilizando en ese momento si se trata de un texto o una noticia (en este último caso, creo que hay que tener en cuenta que un texto en castellano dirigido al conjunto de los territorios del Estado Español no va dirigido sólo a castellanoparlantes sino también a hablantes de vasco, gallego y catalán/valenciano, por citar sólo las lenguas que tienen carácter oficial en determinados territorios).
> 
> En cualquier caso, más que como tema de polémica, creo que deberíamos verlo como riqueza cultural. No entiendo que un madrileño se sienta ofendido porque en la salida hacia "A Coruña" ponga "A Coruña" (que es el nombre oficial de la ciudad) y no "La Coruña" (que es el nombre en castellano) ni tampoco entiendo que, por ejemplo, un valenciano se tenga que sentir ofendido porque en una autopista castellano-manchega ponga "Valencia" (nombre castellano) y no "València" (nombre en catalán).
> 
> Al final creo que las cosas son más sencillas y naturales de lo que nos empeñamos en creer.


 

Firmo eso.

Estoy 100% de acuerdo con Samaruc.
Yo hubiera escrito lo mismo.
Salut! 
N.


----------



## María Madrid

Hace poco alguien hizo un comentario en el foro sobre un tema similar: Si tenemos que usar el nombre oficial del lugar (Lleida es ofensivo para algunos, han dicho aquí, etc.), ¿ésos que se ofenden son los mismos que ponen en los rótulos de una carretera Saragossa en vez de Zaragoza o son otros? 

Digo yo que si dicen que tenemos que escribir Lleida cuando lo hacemos en castellano, pues entonces, por pura lógica de su planteamiento, deberían escribir ellos España y no Espanya. Y si ellos pueden poner Saragossa en una carretera pagada con los impuestos de todo el mundo, nosotros deberíamos poder poner Gerona en la Nacional II, pasado Guadalajara, ¿no? ¿O lo que quieren realmente quieren decir es que de lo que se trata es de NO ponerlo en castellano, sino siempre en catalán, sea donde sea? 

Quiero preguntarles a esas sensibles almas que sufren al oir el nombre de su bienamada ciudad en un idoma extranjero ¿también les ofende que los ingleses digan Catalonia, y no Catalunya? ¿El nativo de Lleida, tengo que llamarle lleidense o lleidano? ¿Y el de Girona es girundense? 

Creo que por mucho que queramos dárnoslas de modernos y cosmopolitas, a este país (o estado de nacionalidades, perdón) se le ve mucho el plumero de palurdez, del quiero y no puedo y del bajísimo nivel cultural medio. ¿Resulta que porque se hagan un par de viajecitos a Londres somos lo más chic del planeta? Pues no. Y eso se nota. 

Creo que la inmensa mayoría de los españoles no tiene ningún problema en que la gente hable, escriba, se forme y trabaje en catalán. También me parece lo más normal del mundo es que el nombre oficial de una ciudad sea el que corresponde a la lengua vernácula de la zona, faltaría más. Pero que me vengan a explicar cómo tengo que llamar en mi idioma las ciudades que tienen nombre en castellano desde hace siglos y además usar una pronunciación diferente da risa, por no decir pena.

Si alguien dice que se ha ido a Marseille de finde, ¿hay alguien que haya acabado, digamos, el bachillerato, que no se parta de la risa ante semejante paletorro dándoselas de fisno? Pues eso. Saludos,


----------



## Javeke

Comparto la opinión de María Madrid.
Ahora bien, planteo la siguiente cuestión: En los paneles de señalización de las carreteras del Estado, ¿qué nombre se pone, el que tal Estado ha reconocido como oficial u otro?

Saludos.


----------



## Flérida

María Madrid said:


> Hace poco alguien hizo un comentario en el foro sobre un tema similar: Si tenemos que usar el nombre oficial del lugar (Lleida es ofensivo para algunos, han dicho aquí, etc.), ¿ésos que se ofenden son los mismos que ponen en los rótulos de una carretera Saragossa en vez de Zaragoza o son otros?
> 
> Digo yo que si dicen que tenemos que escribir Lleida cuando lo hacemos en castellano, pues entonces, por pura lógica de su planteamiento, deberían escribir ellos España y no Espanya. Y si ellos pueden poner Saragossa en una carretera pagada con los impuestos de todo el mundo, nosotros deberíamos poder poner Gerona en la Nacional II, pasado Guadalajara, ¿no? ¿O lo que quieren realmente quieren decir es que de lo que se trata es de NO ponerlo en castellano, sino siempre en catalán, sea donde sea?
> 
> Quiero preguntarles a esas sensibles almas que sufren al oir el nombre de su bienamada ciudad en un idoma extranjero ¿también les ofende que los ingleses digan Catalonia, y no Catalunya? ¿El nativo de Lleida, tengo que llamarle lleidense o lleidano? ¿Y el de Girona es girundense?
> 
> Creo que por mucho que queramos dárnoslas de modernos y cosmopolitas, a este país (o estado de nacionalidades, perdón) se le ve mucho el plumero de palurdez, del quiero y no puedo y del *bajísimo nivel cultural medio*. ¿Resulta que porque se hagan un par de viajecitos a Londres somos lo más chic del planeta? Pues no. Y eso se nota.
> 
> Creo que la inmensa mayoría de los españoles no tiene ningún problema en que la gente hable, escriba, se forme y trabaje en catalán. También me parece lo más normal del mundo es que el nombre oficial de una ciudad sea el que corresponde a la lengua vernácula de la zona, faltaría más. Pero que me vengan a explicar cómo tengo que llamar en mi idioma las ciudades que tienen nombre en castellano desde hace siglos y además usar una pronunciación diferente da risa, por no decir pena.
> 
> Si alguien dice que se ha ido a Marseille de finde, ¿*hay alguien que haya acabado, digamos, el bachillerato*, que no se parta de la risa ante semejante paletorro dándoselas de fisno? Pues eso. Saludos,


 
Y digo yo, ¿realmente es una cuestión de estudios y educación, o de sentido común puro y duro? 
Conste que me sorprende mucho como levanta ampollas un tema que yo creo que sólo es la punta del iceberg de una cosa que va mucho más allá y que parece que nadie vislumbra. Vamos, que yo sigo pensando que mientras nos enfrasquemos en estas discusiones les estaremos haciendo el juego a los que preconizan estas "guerritas" para despistarnos de los grandes temas.


----------



## natasha2000

Javeke said:


> Comparto la opinión de María Madrid.
> Ahora bien, planteo la siguiente cuestión: En los paneles de señalización de las carreteras del Estado, ¿qué nombre se pone, el que tal Estado ha reconocido como oficial u otro?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si te encuentras en Málaga, y es la señalización para ir a Cataluña, entonces se pone en castellano y ya está.
Si te encuentras en País Vasco y la señalización es para ir a San Sebástian, se ponen los dos - Donosti, San Sebástian. En Cataluña estaría escrito, Lérida y Lleida. Gerona y Girona.
Si te encuentras en Cataluña, y la señalización es para San Sebástian, se pone San Sebástian y, si hay nombre en catalan para San Sebástian, bien, y si no, pués sólo en castellano.

Así de simple lo haría yo. Y todos contentos.




Flérida said:


> Y digo yo, ¿realmente es una cuestión de estudios y educación, o de sentido común puro y duro?
> Conste que me sorprende mucho como levanta ampollas un tema que yo creo que sólo es la punta del iceberg de una cosa que va mucho más allá y que parece que nadie vislumbra. Vamos, que yo sigo pensando que mientras nos enfrasquemos en estas discusiones les estaremos haciendo el juego a los que preconizan estas "guerritas" para despistarnos de los grandes temas.


 
Estoy muy de acuerdo con Flérida. Este tipo de discusiones, además de ser completamente inútiles, son muy agotadoras y lo único que producen es mala leche.


----------



## Javeke

Si el nombre oficial reconocido por el Estado es el nombre en catalán, en todos aquellos lugares donde se reconozca la necesidad de escribir el nombre oficialmente reconocido, hay que poner éste. Si no, se incumple la ley.
Si no nos gusta la ley, se cambia.
Si no nos gusta cómo actúa un gobierno que aprueba esa ley, no se vota a ese partido político.
Si existe una ley, se ha de cumplir.
Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Javeke said:


> Si el nombre oficial reconocido por el Estado es el nombre en catalán, en todos aquellos lugares donde se reconozca la necesidad de escribir el nombre oficialmente reconocido, hay que poner éste. Si no, se incumple la ley.
> Si no nos gusta la ley, se cambia.
> Si no nos gusta cómo actúa un gobierno que aprueba esa ley, no se vota a ese partido político.
> Si existe una ley, se ha de cumplir.
> Saludos.


 
Exactamente.
Así de fácil.


----------



## Fernando

Realmente a lo mí lo que me molestó fue ver el nombre de mi pueblo "traducido" artificialmente al idioma de la televisión autonómica de turno.

Cuando hay un nombre usual en el idioma que sea a mí no me molesta en absoluto (Zaragoza/Saragossa). Cuando no, es como si a mí se me ocurriese inventarme mañana que la capital de Cataluña es Tabernacelona.


----------



## Flérida

Fernando said:


> Realmente a lo mí lo que me molestó fue ver el nombre de mi pueblo "traducido" artificialmente al idioma de la televisión autonómica de turno.
> 
> Cuando hay un nombre usual en el idioma que sea a mí no me molesta en absoluto (Zaragoza/Saragossa). Cuando no, es como si a mí se me ocurriese inventarme mañana que la capital de Cataluña es Tabernacelona.


 
Es cierto, pero por las dos partes, yo una vez escuché en TVE hace unos cinco o seis años que hablaban de "San Quirico del Valle" por Sant Quirze del Vallès, supongo (y espero, y casi deseo) que el locutor de turno se comió la s final porque debió pensar que era una errata, pero yo por poco me atraganto al oírlo.


----------



## Fernando

Flérida said:


> Es cierto, pero por las dos partes, yo una vez escuché en TVE hace unos cinco o seis años que hablaban de "San Quirico del Valle" por Sant Quirze del Vallès, supongo (y espero, y casi deseo) que el locutor de turno se comió la s final porque debió pensar que era una errata, pero yo por poco me atraganto al oírlo.



Por supuesto. Algunas de las "vueltas atrás" me parecen estupendas. Ponteareas (en castellano y en gallego) en lugar de Puenteareas (o Puentearenas, que sería lo correcto).


----------



## ampurdan

Volviendo a la cuestión planteada, mi opinión es que el nombre de Cataluña en castellano es "Cataluña", puesto que creo que la comunidad en sí no tiene nombre oficial reconocido por las Cortes españolas ni por el Parlamento de Cataluña. 

Ahora bien, creo que cualquier persona es libre de usar el topónimo en una de las lenguas autóctonas: "Catalunya", siempre que los receptores del mensaje entiendan a qué se refiere y no les cause extrañeza. No creo que sea una falta de ortografía, simplemente es optar por el nombre autóctono.

Respecto a las ciudades, me parece bien la solución de la RAE. En las carreteras y en cualquier discurso oficial o asimilable (el del pronóstico del tiempo, por ejemplo), yo utilizaría los nombres oficiales, aunque en modo alguno me parece una incorrección utilizar los propios del castellano. En una novela, una película, etc. supongo que lo propio sería que apareciera el topónimo tradicional castellano.

Yo, cuando hablo en castellano, digo que soy de Girona, en cambio, habréis observado cómo he escrito mi nick, pues bien, se trata de la forma castellana (salvo por la tilde y la minúscula inicial) del nombre de una comarca catalana cuya denominación en catalán es "Empordà". Para mí, es pura cuestión estética entre varias opciones válidas.


----------



## María Madrid

natasha2000 said:


> Si te encuentras en Málaga, y es la señalización para ir a Cataluña, entonces se pone en castellano y ya está.
> Si te encuentras en País Vasco y la señalización es para ir a San Sebástian, se ponen los dos - Donosti, San Sebástian. En Cataluña estaría escrito, Lérida y Lleida. Gerona y Girona.
> Si te encuentras en Cataluña, y la señalización es para San Sebástian, se pone San Sebástian y, si hay nombre en catalan para San Sebástian, bien, y si no, pués sólo en castellano.


 
Creo que a cualquiera le parecería un planteamiento razonable y práctico, pero como la señalización es de esas cosas transferidas del todo o en parte, pues no:

el caso es que en Cataluña ponen los nombres castellanos en catalán (el ejemplo de Saragossa) y en Castilla ponen los catalanes en catalán (o gallego, por ejemplo como A Coruña), por eso de no molestar... 

En Levante lo he visto en los dos idiomas, lo cual me parece lo más razonable y sencillo para todo el mundo. 

Tengo una jugosísima anécdota sobre la reivindicación de un grupo catalanista que pedía que se pusieran en catalán los nombres de marca de un conocido fabricante de productos de consumo (so pena de furibundo boicot nacionalista), cuando en todo el *planeta* vienen en el idioma original, y la Generalitat había dado su autorización a que salieran con el etiquetado normal, con la composición en catalán solamente. Vamos, que los Whiskas del gato había que llamarles bigotitos, pero en catalán. Lamentablemente no puedo ser indiscreta y dar detalles, pero de verdad que es para mandarles a arar. Saludos,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> ¿El nativo de Lleida, tengo que llamarle lleidense o lleidano? ¿Y el de Girona es girundense?


 El gentilicio [de los nacidos en Lérida], para todo tipo de textos, incluidos los oficiales, es _leridano._ También existe el gentilicio culto _ilerdense,_ basado en el nombre latino de esta ciudad. Asimismo, el gentilicio, para todo tipo de textos, incluidos los oficiales, es _gerundense. 

DPD._


----------



## Samaruc

Hola María Madrid,

Por favor, no te tomes lo que sigue como nada personal.



María Madrid said:


> ...Digo yo que si dicen que tenemos que escribir Lleida cuando lo hacemos en castellano, pues entonces, por pura lógica de su planteamiento, deberían escribir ellos España y no Espanya...



No sé si ha sido el subconsciente o un simple desliz, pero muy frecuentemente me encuentro con gente que asocia de forma unívoca España con lo castellano cuando, mientras oficialmente no se demuestre lo contrario, España/Espanya/Espainia somos todos. Creo que éste es un punto clave para entender y superar este tipo de controversias, no el único, sin duda, pero sí esencial. Escribir Espanya o Espainia es tan lícito y respetable como escribir España y, si no lo es, entonces algo falla aquí...



María Madrid said:


> ...En Levante lo he visto en los dos idiomas, lo cual me parece lo más razonable y sencillo para todo el mundo...



Ya que el tema va de topónimos y gentilicios, te comunico afectuosamente que a los valencianos nos molesta (y bastante) que los "ponentinos"   nos llaméis "levantinos" y que a Valencia la rebauticéis como Levante.

Y te vuelvo a asegurar que no es nada personal, en serio.  

Un saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Flérida dice:
> Conste que me sorprende mucho como levanta ampollas un tema que yo creo que *sólo es la punta del iceberg de una cosa que va mucho más allá **y que parece que nadie vislumbra*. Vamos, que yo sigo pensando que mientras nos enfrasquemos en estas discusiones les estaremos haciendo el juego a los que preconizan estas "guerritas" para despistarnos de los grandes temas.


Flérida, me dejas un poco preocupado... en serio.
¿Serías tan amable de desarrollar lo que aquí anuncias de pasada?
 Nota: antes de que te borren por _off topic_ lo que vayas a decir, evalúa la eventual conveniencia de abrir una tertulia nueva.
saludos


----------



## Javeke

Samaruc said:


> No sé si ha sido el subconsciente o un simple desliz, pero muy frecuentemente me encuentro con gente que asocia de forma unívoca España con lo castellano cuando, mientras oficialmente no se demuestre lo contrario, España/Espanya/Espainia somos todos. Creo que éste es un punto clave para entender y superar este tipo de controversias, no el único, sin duda, pero sí esencial. Escribir Espanya o Espainia es tan lícito y respetable como escribir España y, si no lo es, entonces algo falla aquí...


 
 ¡¡¡ plas plas plas plas plas !!! *Ese es el concepto*


Esa es la España que a mí me gustaría ver y la que nunca ha sido hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Flérida

Víctor Pérez said:


> Flérida, me dejas un poco preocupado... en serio.
> ¿Serías tan amable de desarrollar lo que aquí anuncias de pasada?
> Nota: antes de que te borren por _off topic_ lo que vayas a decir, evalúa la eventual conveniencia de abrir una tertulia nueva.
> saludos


 
Perdona, pero yo no he utilizado el tono sarcástico contigo, sé tan "amable" de no usarlo conmigo, las flamas paternalistas no me gustan...
Si me lo van a cerrar por estar fuera de tema... ¿Por qué lo voy a abrir? Si hubiera más respeto, me lo pensaría, y si te leyeras todos los comentarios, verías que no soy la única persona que piensa que este tema es de sentido común, respeto y cabeza. 
Si tienes algo más que explicarme, te ruego que uses el mensaje privado, porque supongo que al resto de los que nos leen les importa tres pimientos todos tus comentarios citándome. Gracias.


----------



## Fernando

Samaruc said:


> No sé si ha sido el subconsciente o un simple desliz, pero muy frecuentemente me encuentro con gente que asocia de forma unívoca España con lo castellano cuando, mientras oficialmente no se demuestre lo contrario, España/Espanya/Espainia somos todos. Creo que éste es un punto clave para entender y superar este tipo de controversias, no el único, sin duda, pero sí esencial. Escribir Espanya o Espainia es tan lícito y respetable como escribir España y, si no lo es, entonces algo falla aquí...



Personalmente no sé qué es Espainia. 

En cuanto a Espanya simplemente no entiendo mucho que se utilice escribiendo en castellano. Estupendo si se está hablando en catalán. 



Samaruc said:


> Ya que el tema va de topónimos y gentilicios, te comunico afectuosamente que a los valencianos nos molesta (y bastante) que los "ponentinos"   nos llaméis "levantinos" y que a Valencia la rebauticéis como Levante.



Levante es una denominación "poética" basada en que a algunos castellonenses y alicantinos les molesta lo de "valencianos". Y desde luego no sois ponentinos para nadie excepto para los de Ibiza.


----------



## jazyk

> Personalmente no sé qué es Espainia.


Euskara da.


----------



## Flérida

Fernando said:


> Personalmente no sé qué es Espainia.


 
Espainia es España en euskera, vasco o vascuence (para no herir susceptibilidades  )


----------



## María Madrid

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El gentilicio [de los nacidos en Lérida], para todo tipo de textos, incluidos los oficiales, es _leridano._ También existe el gentilicio culto _ilerdense,_ basado en el nombre latino de esta ciudad. Asimismo, el gentilicio, para todo tipo de textos, incluidos los oficiales, es _gerundense. _
> 
> _DPD._


De nuevo, Pedro, no era una consulta, era una ironía. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Hasta en los carteles de HB había leído "España".

No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## Samaruc

Fernando said:


> Levante es una denominación "poética" basada en que a algunos castellonenses y alicantinos les molesta lo de "valencianos".



Me temo que el tema identitario valenciano queda fuera del alcance de este hilo y que ya constituye un off-topic en toda regla, así que me limitaré a manifestar mi disconformidad con tu interpretación de esta cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Samaruc said:


> No sé si ha sido el subconsciente o un simple desliz, pero muy frecuentemente me encuentro con gente que asocia de forma unívoca España con lo castellano cuando, mientras oficialmente no se demuestre lo contrario, España/Espanya/Espainia somos todos. Creo que éste es un punto clave para entender y superar este tipo de controversias, no el único, sin duda, pero sí esencial. Escribir Espanya o Espainia es tan lícito y respetable como escribir España y, si no lo es, entonces algo falla aquí...


 
Me explico. No identifico castellano con español, simplemente he utilizado para mi ejemplo un nombre geográfico en castellano con Ñ y cuya correspondencia en catalán conozco y que además es el título del hilo. Si supiera cómo se dice Almuñécar en catalán, lo habría usado. 



Samaruc said:


> Ya que el tema va de topónimos y gentilicios, te comunico afectuosamente que a los valencianos nos molesta (y bastante) que los "ponentinos"  nos llaméis "levantinos" y que a Valencia la rebauticéis como Levante.
> 
> Y te vuelvo a asegurar que no es nada personal, en serio.


 
En cuanto a que os molesta que os llamen levantinos, lo siento, no lo sabía. Viví en Alicante la última parte de la enseñanza primaria y el principio del bachillerato, además de pasar allí todos los veranos, vacaciones y navidades desde los 8 a los 20 años y nunca oí eso. De hecho tengo una casa en una playa denominada "playa de levante"... Aunque sí puedo decir que no recuerdo que a mis compis de clase les hiciera gracia que les llamasen valencianos. Si resulta molesto lo de levante, lo lamento mucho, lo retiro y pido disculpas. Y yo tampoco me lo tomo como algo personal, Saludos,


----------



## heidita

jazyk said:


> Euskara da.


¿Mande?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Flérida said:


> Perdona, pero yo no he utilizado el tono sarcástico contigo, sé tan "amable" de no usarlo conmigo, las flamas paternalistas no me gustan...
> Si me lo van a cerrar por estar fuera de tema... ¿Por qué lo voy a abrir? Si hubiera más respeto, me lo pensaría, y si te leyeras todos los comentarios, verías que no soy la única persona que piensa que este tema es de sentido común, respeto y cabeza.
> Si tienes algo más que explicarme, te ruego que uses el mensaje privado, porque supongo que al resto de los que nos leen les importa tres pimientos todos tus comentarios citándome. Gracias.


 
Flérida, me disgusta tener que decir esto pero, por alusiones, a un comentario público tuyo elijo contestar por el mismo medio y no por mensaje privado. 
Veo que yo no supe explicarme y que tú te has precipitado. Estaba convencido de que cuando dijiste, en otras palabras, que debajo de todo esto había algo más gordo, hablabas en serio y te pedía que te explicaras. Como pensé que se trataría de un tema diferente al de esta tertulia, corríamos el riesgo que, al exponerlo, te dijeran que era _off topic_, como ocurre a menudo. Para evitarlo, si verdaderamente se trataba de un tema diferente, te sugería que lo abrieses en una nueva discusión. Eso fue todo. Claro que me leo todos los comentarios pero resulta que tú fuiste la que dijiste eso y no otro. Créeme, cuando de verdad quiero ser sarcástico consigo serlo. No fue esa mi intención y lamento que te lo tomaras de esa manera.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola amigos!
Vayamos por partes. Espero ser breve porque el tema es bastante extenso. Yo, como bilingüe (catalán – castellano) soy partidario de escribir en catalán los topónimos que existan en dicho idioma (Lleida, Terol, Múrcia, etc.) y, lógicamente, respetar los que carezcan de traducción (Huelva, Toledo, etc.).
Igualmente, al escribir en castellano o español me gusta respetar la toponimia de dicho idioma (Lérida, Teruel, Murcia, Gerona, La Coruña, San Sebastián, etc.).
*No obstante, la lógica me dice que entre “San Cucufate del Vallés” [denominación oficial entre 1939-1976] (Sant Cugat del Vallès) y enviar un informe médico de una operación quirúrgica de un hospital público de Cataluña escrito en catalán para otro hospital público de Andalucía porque el doctor del servicio catalán de la salud se negó a escribirlo en castellano, causando el lógico perjuicio al paciente, que vive en Andalucía y que por el motivo que sea tuvo que ser atendido en Cataluña, hay un trecho donde debe imperar la sensatez. Todos hemos de ser mas coherentes.*
El próximo día 1 de noviembre hay elecciones en Cataluña. La propaganda electoral que recibiré por correo, como no, será bilingüe. El día 2 de noviembre el bilingüismo se habrá acabado. Lo siento, pero es así.
Lo de la TV3, clama al cielo. Unos ejemplos. A veces para decir “España” dicen algo parecido a “en el resto de la Península Ibérica menos Portugal y ....”. Para decir que “la Policía Nacional ha detenido a unos delincuentes” dicen “la Policía Estatal...”. ¿Existe la “policía estatal”? Cuando informan del cupón premiado de la ONCE (Organización _Nacional_ de Ciegos Españoles) vemos impreso en la pantalla de la TV “el cupón pro ciegos” ¿Existe algún sorteo que se llame así? ¿Existe una “Rifa de Navidad”? ¿Tanto cuesta decir que el gordo del sorteo de Navidad de la Lotería Nacional es el 00000? Por favor, señores, seamos serios.


Respecto al tema de la Región Levantina o Levante, pienso que no es nada apropiada. Es un término ambiguo y geográfico. Ser “levantino” sería sólo para una parte de España, ya que un habitante de “Levante” está al “occidente” de un habitante de la Islas Baleares. Sería como denominar a los habitantes de Ceuta y Melilla como del norte. Si, claro, son del norte de África. Que conste que yo, como castellonense, me siento valenciano y así me declaro y no como levantino. Culturalmente me siento catalán porque considero que el valenciano y el balear son los dos dialectos más importantes de la lengua catalana. Todo lo demás pienso que entra en las tierras movedizas de la política y éste no es el lugar apropiado para tratarlo.
¡Un saludo cordial para todos!

P.D.- Creo que la actual división territorial administrativa de España, promulgada por la Reina Regente María Cristina en 1833, basada en un proyecto anterior de 1822 (que incluía a las provincias de Calatayud y Villafranca del Bierzo), está totalmente desfasada. Apenas hubo una pequeña modificación para crear el Estado de las Autonomías, pero la base es la misma.


----------



## Flérida

Tombatossals said:


> Unos ejemplos. A veces para decir “España” dicen algo parecido a “en el resto de la Península Ibérica menos Portugal y ....”. Para decir que “la Policía Nacional ha detenido a unos delincuentes” dicen “la Policía Estatal...”. ¿Existe la “policía estatal”? Cuando informan del cupón premiado de la ONCE (Organización _Nacional_ de Ciegos Españoles) vemos impreso en la pantalla de la TV “el cupón pro ciegos” ¿Existe algún sorteo que se llame así? ¿Existe una “Rifa de Navidad”? ¿Tanto cuesta decir que el gordo del sorteo de Navidad de la Lotería Nacional es el 00000? Por favor, señores, seamos serios.


 
Hola, coincido contigo en todo esto de que es una cuestión de sentido común, respeto y poco más. Me hace gracia tu comentario, porque cuando llegué a Cataluña hace unos años yo ya estaba acostumbrada a esto. Soy de una zona próxima al País Vasco y allí el canal de la ETB en español también habla siempre del "Estado español", del "resto del Estado español" e incluso una vez en un concurso llegué a escuchar una pregunta que hablaba de "cuál era el actor "estatal" (gran palabro) que había hecho tal película". Evidentemente cuando no se tiene un mínimo de coherencia y sentido común se llega al ridículo y al absurdo.


----------



## Mei

Víctor Pérez said:


> Una de las preguntas que hago es: si en español, en Cataluña, se escribe Catalunya, ¿por qué en catalán no se escribe España?
> Dicho de otra manera: si en español se escribe España, ¿por qué en español no se escribe Cataluña ?
> saludos



Hola,

Yo siempre he escrito España de esta manera cuando escribo en español y Espanya cuando escribo en catalan. Lo mismo con el resto de poblaciones, cuando hablo en español, hablo en español y cuando lo hago en catalan, hablo en catalan.... también me puedo equivocar, claro... pero eso nos pasa a todos.

Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Flérida

Mei said:


> Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...


 
Estoy de acuerdo, yo no soy catalana, pero vivo en Cataluña y cuando vuelvo a la ciudad de mis padres, donde crecí, siempre acabo metida en una de estas conversaciones elípticas y sin final posible. 
Es una cuestión de respeto y sentido común, y de evitar que los políticos metan cuchara en todos los temas para sacar beneficio propio sin mirar por el bien común.


----------



## Xerinola

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo siempre he escrito España de esta manera cuando escribo en español y Espanya cuando escribo en catalan. Lo mismo con el resto de poblaciones, cuando hablo en español, hablo en español y cuando lo hago en catalan, hablo en catalan.... también me puedo equivocar, claro... pero eso nos pasa a todos.
> 
> Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 
Hola!
Opino exáctamente lo mismo que Mei. Cuando escribo en castellano escribo España y cuando lo hago en catalán Espanya, al igual que con todos los otros topónimos.

Tristemente también tengo que decir que comparto su mismo sentimiento de que las discusiones entre España y Cataluña siempre acaban tomando el mismo tono amargo.

Saludos
X.


----------



## Fernando

Mei said:


> Yo siempre he escrito España de esta manera cuando escribo en español y Espanya cuando escribo en catalan. Lo mismo con el resto de poblaciones, cuando hablo en español, hablo en español y cuando lo hago en catalan, hablo en catalan.... también me puedo equivocar, claro... pero eso nos pasa a todos.
> 
> Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...



Mei, no entiendo por qué te sientes odiada. Casi todos estamos coincidiendo en que diríamos España en castellano y Espanya en catalán, que es exactamente tu posición.

Quien molesta (no lo odiamos) son las instituciones públicas (en el ejemplo que puse un poco más arriba ni siquiera eran catalanas) que se empeñan en catalanizar/galleguizar/vasconizar sistemáticamente todos los nombres propios, independientemente de que tengan o no denominación tradicional en catalán/gallego/vasco.


----------



## ildure

Tombatossals said:


> El próximo día 1 de noviembre hay elecciones en Cataluña. La propaganda electoral que recibiré por correo, como no, será bilingüe. El día 2 de noviembre el bilingüismo se habrá acabado. Lo siento, pero es así.
> Lo de la TV3, clama al cielo. Unos ejemplos. A veces para decir “España” dicen algo parecido a “en el resto de la Península Ibérica menos Portugal y ....”. Para decir que “la Policía Nacional ha detenido a unos delincuentes” dicen “la Policía Estatal...”. ¿Existe la “policía estatal”? Cuando informan del cupón premiado de la ONCE (Organización _Nacional_ de Ciegos Españoles) vemos impreso en la pantalla de la TV “el cupón pro ciegos” ¿Existe algún sorteo que se llame así? ¿Existe una “Rifa de Navidad”? ¿Tanto cuesta decir que el gordo del sorteo de Navidad de la Lotería Nacional es el 00000? Por favor, señores, seamos serios.



Entonces, en qué quedamos, formamos parte de España o no?
Demasiadas me quedo sorprendido por lo mismo, sólo hace falta mirar las tv y diarios que hay (fuera de Catalunya), cada vez que un deportista gana o pierde. Si gana es 'el deportista español tal' si pierde 'el deportista catalán' tal....
Con los dichosos papeles de salamanca robados, sólo hizo falta ver la indignación de la gente en el CQC  , de que se querían llevar los papeles fuera de España... cuando el reportero le pregunta si Catalunya no está dentro de España, el indignado se larga...
Cuando interesa se nos habla como si no fueramos de España, eso sí, una cosa es que se nos trate como si fueramos otro país y otra que nos quieran dejar ser otro país $$$

Si los nombres de los pueblos gallegos en los carteles de las carreteras murcianas están en gallego, es lo más normal del mundo o por lo menos no suscita expectación ninguna, pero si en cambio están en catalán, es algo inaceptable y que viene dado por profundas conspiraciones políticas y/o independentistas.. (queda suscrito en respuestas anteriores)


Reflexión:
No sé vosotros, pero si en vez de ser Catalunya la atacada por el resto de estado español fuera otra comunidad, la vuestra, quizás si que os vendrían ganas de dejar ese lindo estado que sólo piensa en cobrar de vosotros e insultaros o meterse con vosotros siempre que les posible hasta por los temas más nimios y ridículos.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:


> Casi todos estamos coincidiendo en que diríamos España en castellano y Espanya en catalán, que es exactamente tu posición.



Sí, ya lo sé... quizá hoy estoy susceptible pero es por el tono que imagino (sí, quizá son imaginaciones mias) hay en algunas frases... no estoy hablando de lo que hayas dicho tu concretamente, es en general... siempre que hablamos de esto hay un sentimiento amargo en cada palabra y eso se nota y personalmente me decepciona porque la gente que lo dice no me conoce.

Saludos

Mei 

(Ups, esto es off-topic, lo siento  )


----------



## Fernando

ildure said:


> Entonces, en qué quedamos, formamos parte de España o no?
> Demasiadas me quedo sorprendido por lo mismo, sólo hace falta mirar las tv y diarios que hay (fuera de Catalunya), cada vez que un deportista gana o pierde. Si gana es 'el deportista español tal' si pierde 'el deportista catalán' tal.....



Claro, por eso todos pensamos que Gasol es de Cuenca.



ildure said:


> Si los nombres de los pueblos gallegos en los carteles de las carreteras murcianas están en gallego, es lo más normal del mundo o por lo menos no suscita expectación ninguna, pero si en cambio están en catalán, es algo inaceptable y que viene dado por profundas conspiraciones políticas y/o independentistas.. (queda suscrito en respuestas anteriores)



Curiosamente ninguno de mis ejemplos en este hilo se refiere a Cataluña (excepto el de Tabernacelona).



ildure said:


> No sé vosotros, pero si en vez de ser Catalunya la atacada por el resto de estado español fuera otra comunidad, la vuestra, quizás si que os vendrían ganas de dejar ese lindo estado que sólo piensa en cobrar de vosotros e insultaros o meterse con vosotros siempre que les posible hasta por los temas más nimios y ridículos.



Claro, porque Madrid es una comunidad especialmente bienamada por todos los españoles y de la que nuuuuuuuuuunca se hace ningún comentario despectivo. Lo dicho de Extremadura.


----------



## Maruja14

ildure said:


> Reflexión:
> No sé vosotros, pero *si en vez de ser Catalunya la atacada* por el resto de estado español fuera otra comunidad, la vuestra, quizás si que os vendrían ganas de dejar ese lindo estado que sólo piensa en cobrar de vosotros e insultaros o meterse con vosotros siempre que les posible hasta por los temas más nimios y ridículos.


 

Estábamos hablando de cómo deben escribirse/decirse los nombres de los topónimos cuando uno se expresa en cada lengua.

En las carreteras, en Andalucía los nombres están en español, en Valencia están habitualmente en valenciano y español, en Madrid no se aclaran (creo), porque por aquello de ser la "capital" hay que ser especialmente cuidadoso en no herir a nadie. En Cataluña, la verdad es que no lo sé porque hace tiempo que no voy por allí.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué, si estás escribiendo en español, pones Catalunya. Ese es el tema de este hilo. La mayoría (incluidos los catalanes que han opinado), dicen que no lo hacen así.

También veo en tu perfil que pones "Catalunya (Spain)", cuando lo lógico sería poner "Catalonia (Spain)" o "Catalunya (Espanya)". Este es el lío sobre el que estábamos tratando de debatir.

Yo soy de Madrid (dicho sea de paso), pero vivo en Andalucía y esa sandez de que a los catalanes sólo los queremos para que nos den "su" dinero, es algo que en Andalucía duele. Mucho más que la tontería de las lenguas, que aquí nos importa un pito. Como si la riqueza de Cataluña no tuviese nada que ver con los andaluces que se han matado a trabajar allí y con las ventas que se hacen de sus productos en el resto de España. Todo eso que decís es evidentemente lo que os "venden" los políticos. Y, si quieres hablar de este tema, creo que habría que buscar otro foro.


----------



## Mei

Maruja14 said:


> Mucho más que la tontería de las lenguas, que aquí nos importa un pito.



¿Tontería de las lenguas? ¿A qué te refieres? En Cataluña hay dos lenguas oficiales y ambas deben estar al mismo nivel. 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Maruja14

Mei said:


> ¿Tontería de las lenguas? ¿A qué te refieres? En Catalunya hay dos lenguas oficiales y ambas deben estar al mismo nivel.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 
No, me refiero a la mezcla de los topóminos de diversas lenguas. Al uso que cada uno hace de ellos. Creo que a todo el mundo le parece muy bien que en cada comunidad se hable en su lengua en igualdad de condiciones que el castellano. Pero la sensación que da, desde fuera de las comunidades bilingües, es que en algunas comunidades la igualdad de condiciones no se da. Ésa es una sensación. Te puedo asegurar que las personas que son desplazadas a algunas comunidades autónomas desde las comunidades de habla castellana, especialmente si tienen niños en edad escolar no sienten, ni mucho menos, que vayan a encontrarse (a nivel institucional) con una igualdad real entre el uso de las dos lenguas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A todo esto, os recuerdo que en la Consti pone claramente que el único idioma oficial estatalmente es el español. El gallego, el vasco y el catalán cuando salen de sus territorios están fuera de jurisdicción, así que la ley no solo es ridícula sino que es anticonstitucional (no es la primera vez que pasa algo así).

Respecto a lo de atacar al catalán, si acaso será lo contrario. Nadie está obligando a usar barbarismos españoles en los otros idomas. LO CONTRARIO, SÍ, y ADEMÁS, siendo puramente pragmáticos, el grado de intrusismo de una hispanismo en "la periferia" (también yo sé usar eufemismos) es nulo comparado con el caso opuesto, que por algo se les define como bilingües.

No señalo a nadie de aquí, pero he de decir que parece que ya que Franco lleva 5 glaciaciones muerto, hay que inventarse a otro, y de ahí lo de la jerga centrífuga, que ni reconoce que España existe.

Ah, y también he decir que me sorprende positivamente la actitud de la mayoría de los foristas catalanes que han intervenido, ya que todos los demás a los que leo (esto es, en internet) usan siempre, siempre los topónimos catalanes independientemente de la pata de la que cojeen (hasta los fachas de manual) y, si son nacionalistas, siempre ponen "estado español" porque "España" les debe de provocar convulsiones o algo.

También quisiera desviar un poco el foco al caso del vasco. Ni por asomo ocurre lo mismo que con el catalán y se siguen usando normalmente (no exclusivamente) topónimos en español. Supongo que se debe a éstos no se pueden deducir ni remotamente porque sólo se parecen a los vascos en que se escriben con un alfabeto basado en el latino pero, ¿es diferente la legislación respecto al caso vasco?


----------



## Mei

Maruja14 said:


> No, me refiero a la mezcla de los topóminos de diversas lenguas. Al uso que cada uno hace de ellos. Creo que a todo el mundo le parece muy bien que en cada comunidad se hable en su lengua en igualdad de condiciones que el castellano. Pero la sensación que da, desde fuera de las comunidades bilingües, es que en algunas comunidades la igualdad de condiciones no se da. Ésa es una sensación. Te puedo asegurar que las personas que son desplazadas a algunas comunidades autónomas desde las comunidades de habla castellana, especialmente si tienen niños en edad escolar no sienten, ni mucho menos, que vayan a encontrarse (a nivel institucional) con una igualdad real entre el uso de las dos lenguas.



No, no, la igualdad no está, estoy de acuerdo, mi comentario "ambas deben estar al mismo nivel" era más un deseo que un hecho. 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Maruja14

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo siempre he escrito España de esta manera cuando escribo en español y Espanya cuando escribo en catalan. Lo mismo con el resto de poblaciones, cuando hablo en español, hablo en español y cuando lo hago en catalan, hablo en catalan.... también me puedo equivocar, claro... pero eso nos pasa a todos.
> 
> Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 


Mei said:


> ¿Tontería de las lenguas? ¿A qué te refieres? En *Catalunya* hay dos lenguas oficiales y ambas deben estar al mismo nivel.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 
A pesar de lo que pone en el primer "quote", en el segundo "quote" veo que la realidad es otra. Imagino que es inconsciente, no sé si a todos las personas que son bilingües les ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Je, qué observadora. Por cierto, yo cuando veo la palabra "Catalunya" la leo como "Catalunlla". No es que quiera o deje de querer, es que no puedo cambiar el chip cuando ya llevo leídos 3/4 de la palabra en modo "perfectísimo castellano".


----------



## Mei

Maruja14 said:


> A pesar de lo que pone en el primer "quote", en el segundo "quote" veo que la realidad es otra. Imagino que es inconsciente, no sé si a todos las personas que son bilingües les ocurre lo mismo.



Lo dices como si fuera una maldición... 

También he puesto esto:



> también me puedo equivocar, claro... pero eso nos pasa a todos.



Saludos

Mei


----------



## GoranBcn

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estas discusiones entre España y Cataluña ya empiezan a ser cansinas, siempre estamos igual... ... me siento odiada...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei



Es verdad, ya empieza a cansar todo esto y sobre todo a mí que ya tuve que pasar por algo similar en la antigua Yugoslavia y mirad cómo acabó la cosa...


----------



## Maruja14

Dr. Quizá said:


> Por cierto, yo cuando veo la palabra "Catalunya" la leo como "Catalunlla". No es que quiera o deje de querer, es que no puedo cambiar el chip


 
A mí me pasa lo mismo, tampoco acabo de saber por qué.



Mei said:


> Lo dices como si fuera una maldición...
> Mei


 
No, no, ni mucho menos. Creo que estuvimos hablando de esto una vez en otro hilo, sobre las pronunciaciones de los nombres de ciudades y tengo un amigo muy gracioso (español) que, cuando estás hablando con él (en castellano, yo no hablo otra cosa  ) y tiene que decir el nombre de una ciudad inglesa (ha vivido allí 20 años) le sale el nombre en un perfecto inglés. Creo que es algo que se ha "mamado" tanto que ya no tiene vuelta de hoja.


----------



## Xerinola

Maruja14 said:


> No, me refiero a la mezcla de los topóminos de diversas lenguas. Al uso que cada uno hace de ellos. Creo que a todo el mundo le parece muy bien que en cada comunidad se hable en su lengua en igualdad de condiciones que el castellano. Pero la sensación que da, desde fuera de las comunidades bilingües, es que en algunas comunidades la igualdad de condiciones no se da. Ésa es una sensación. Te puedo asegurar que las personas que son desplazadas a algunas comunidades autónomas desde las comunidades de habla castellana, especialmente si tienen niños en edad escolar no sienten, ni mucho menos, que vayan a encontrarse (a nivel institucional) con una igualdad real entre el uso de las dos lenguas.


 
Creo que otra vez nos estamos apartando del tema del hilo. Lo que comentas, ES OTRO TEMA. No mezclemos. 
A la pregunta que se hizo al principio, Mei ya ha dado su respuesta, al igual que yo: que en castellano escribimos España y en catalán escribimos Espanya. En inglés Spain y en francés Espagne. Punto.

Saludos
X:


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Maruja14 said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo, tampoco acabo de saber por qué.



Uhm, bueno, bueno, pero que conste que mi frase era más larga.




Maruja14 said:


> Creo que estuvimos hablando de esto una vez en otro hilo, sobre las pronunciaciones de los nombres de ciudades y tengo un amigo muy gracioso (español) que, cuando estás hablando con él (en castellano, yo no hablo otra cosa  ) y tiene que decir el nombre de una ciudad inglesa (ha vivido allí 20 años) le sale el nombre en un perfecto inglés. Creo que es algo que se ha "mamado" tanto que ya no tiene vuelta de hoja.



En otros países hacen como tu amigo (voluntariamente). A mi me pasa que, cuando uso una palabra española en inglés o en alemán (porque no existe o no la conozco en esos idiomas) me sale con el mejor de los acentos guiris que puedo generar


----------



## Maruja14

Xerinola said:


> Creo que otra vez nos estamos apartando del tema del hilo. Lo que comentas, ES OTRO TEMA. No mezclemos.
> A la pregunta que se hizo al principio, Mei ya ha dado su respuesta, al igual que yo: que en castellano escribimos España y en catalán escribimos Espanya. En inglés Spain y en francés Espagne. Punto.
> 
> Saludos
> X:


 
Lo siento, sólo era una respuesta a la pregunta de Mei que ha extraído de una respuesta mía mucho más larga sobre el uso de Cataluña/Catalunya.

Creo que la opinión generalizada por parte todo el mundo es que hay que escribir los topónimos en la lengua en la que se está escribiendo. Eso está claro. También se ha visto que, a pesar de esta regla bastante lógica, la realidad (a veces de manera inconsciente) es otra. Tampoco tiene mayor importancia, al menos para mí.


----------



## María Madrid

Si estamos todos más o menos de acuerdo, ¿por qué llevamos seis páginas dale que te pego? Por cierto, que aquéllos que en los primeros mensajes hablaban de que resultaba ofensivo no usar los topónimos en la lengua original no han terminado de explicar dónde está lo ofensivo y eso es algo que me gustaría poder entender, lo digo sin segundas, de verdad. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:


> Je, qué observadora. Por cierto, yo cuando veo la palabra "Catalunya" la leo como "Catalunlla".



¿Y por qué no lo lees como "Catalunya"? ¿Lees "inyección" como "inllección"?


----------



## Fernando

Dr. Quizá es yeísta. Me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es cierto que soy yeísta, pero en realidad lo puse así para recalcar que no puedo leer el dígrafo "ny" como se supone que es a mitad de una palabra que leo en otro idioma. Que podría haber puesto "Catalun-ya", pero creo que la gente lo habría leído con una pausa que no tiene.


----------



## ILT

En vista de que este hilo se ha desviado para atender temas que no son la pregunta original ni de lenguaje, se declara cerrado. 



Antes de abrir o participar en otro hilo con la misma pregunta, por favor tomar en cuenta que todas las cuestiones políticas están fuera del ámbito de nuestros foros.


----------

